# Cheap solutions



## ciera (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm sure the contractors all know about these, but I didn't, so I thought I'd post it here.

Simple energy savings: install foam gaskets around all outlets on exterior walls. A 6 pack costs about $2. According to government sources, they save 2%. Not much, but a cheap solution.

I was a little suspicious that this would actually be a problem, but I figured for a few bucks, I'd try it. We had 15 outlets on exterior walls. Most were somewhat cold when I put my hand up to them. 2 of them had actual AIR FLOW coming in. Go figure. I'd never have thought to check the outlets.

Anyone else done a cheap solution recently?


----------



## aaron.klimchuk (Sep 30, 2008)

great tip, and its a simple DIY for any homeowner.


----------



## cmittle (Nov 10, 2008)

Could you post a link and/or a picture so we can visualize what exactly you're talking about?

Thanks,
Cory


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, with me working on a shoe-string budget, when I saw the word "cheap", I had to see what it was about.:thumbsup:


----------



## curtdave (Dec 2, 2008)

Pleas post url or picture for which you use word "cheap", I want to see it.


----------



## fierysun (Aug 2, 2007)

I used latex expanding foam around the outlet box to seal it up. Unfortunately there was enough of a gap between the box and drywall to let me do this.








Nice gaps huh?









Box with latex foam around it.


----------



## cmittle (Nov 10, 2008)

I found a place that sells them. 

http://www.reducemyenergy.com/draftproducts.htm

Scroll down a little ways and you will see they offer gaskets for outlets and switches too.


----------



## Colchicine (Jan 2, 2009)

I've been using the outlet sealers in my house. I find them to be a lot easier than using spray foam and a lot quicker. Even though I am using the decorator style switches and receptacles, I just use a utility knife to cut the foam to shape. Full installation of the sealers is less than 60 seconds.


----------



## PirateKatz (Sep 10, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea. Is it safe to assume they're not flammable?


----------



## Colchicine (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know, I'll stick one to a flame this weekend and see!

Another advantage to the foam sealers is that it covers up all of the dead airspace that is IN the receptacle box. May not amount to much, but we are talking pennies here anyway.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a package of the 'electric outlet sealers', they're made by Frost King. I got them at Lowe's near the insulation department, in with the weather stripping and other weatherizing stuff. The package says they are 'Fire Retardant Plastic Foam'. 



> Anyone else done a cheap solution recently?


In the plumbing department at Home Depot I found a 'Dryer Vent Draft Blocker'. It was $14.95. It has to be hooked up to the duct coming into the house that is attached to the dryer vent outside. The duct coming out of the dryer is hooked to the other end of it. There is a little flap on it that opens in only one direction so that when the dryer is on, the air blows outside, but cold air from outside can't come in because the flap blocks it. When I stand in front of my dryer, I can feel cold air coming in and the inside of the dryer is very cold when I open the door to put clothes in it. I haven't put it in yet, but I hope this little gadget helps with that. I also put one of these in the duct that takes the air outside when the bathroom fan is on. Has anyone else used one of these for their dryer and does it work?


----------

